
About the Touch Bar – MacOS Human Interface Guidelines - weinzierl
https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/AbouttheTouchBar.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/20000957-CH104-SW1
======
weinzierl
Apple has a clear vision what the Touch Bar is and what it is not.

> Use the Touch Bar as an extension of the keyboard and trackpad, not as a
> display. [..] The Touch Bar shouldn’t display alerts, messages, scrolling
> content, static content, or anything else that commands the user’s attention
> or distracts from their work on the main screen.

